# Lumens v.s. candle light



## Burst of Light (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello fellow flashlight admirers,

Is there a formula or a table that you know of that converts lumen power to candle power or the other way around?

If you know of any chart that would be great.
thanks
James


----------



## brickbat (Jan 10, 2009)

In a word, no. It's like asking for a way to convert gallons to inches. They are different measures. A lumen is a unit of measure for the total light output of a lamp. Candlepower is a measure of the brightness of a spot within a 'beam' of light.

Use google with these terms, you'll find many good explanations...


----------



## Burst of Light (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you, that is such a simple explenation to understand.


----------



## arpit (Jan 10, 2009)

Yep, the poster who gave you that advice is totally correct. Lumens measure luminous flux, and candlepower (slang for candela) measure luminous intensity. As such, you can buy a handheld light from the hardware shop for 20 dollars which has more candlepower than a lighthouse.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jan 15, 2009)

www.flashlightreviews.com has some good info on this subject.


----------

